

Online users can pay with Time instead of Money - crxnamja
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/22/gambit-teams-with-crowdflower-for-an-alternative-to-offers-crowdsourced-labor/

======
patio11
I usually don't get enthusiastic about any combination of "free", "alternate
payment", and "social gaming", but this actually would fill business needs for
me. It is a competitor to Amazon Turk, essentially -- giving me access to a
tech-savvy time-rich cash-poor audience and having them do repetitive data
entry for stupidly low sums of money.

I like this because it is an end-run around micropayments, where marginal
costs like transaction costs and approving work munch far too much of the
value of the transaction to make it worthwhile. Nobody here needs to ever do a
micropayment: users get virtual currency in their game of choice, transaction
cost zero. I pay the company with my credit card in increments of probably
several hundred bucks, where the transaction cost will be negligible. They pay
the game developer in a macro-transaction once a month, transaction cost
negligible.

------
scottieh
It's about time this happened. Totally opens the doors for virtual currency.

